# What the hell am I smoking?



## _dj (Aug 6, 2015)

So...I have this bud, and supposedly it's Silver Tip, but I stopped going off name a long time ago. Does it look good? How's it smell? What's it look like? Etc. Any way, I was examining my bagged nuggetry at home, and after a few bowls in I found this. It had me a little worried, Did I smoke this thing? Is my bud still safe to toke on? My guy said he had heat problems because they bought a new A/C unit. I'm not sure how that affects a growing plant but...What the hell is this? In the picture with the very small nug you can see that one of the leaves is discolored, dry and crispy looking. Is that the heat problem? I suddenly wish to take a break from smoking to save for my card :\.. 

I did a little research about marijuana plant problems and came up with a white fly. Though, what problems these cause or if my bud is contaminated...I'm not sure.


----------



## offthechain (Aug 6, 2015)

Bro I thought that first pic was a fucking bug. LOL


----------



## offthechain (Aug 6, 2015)

No need for ORKEN. My manes smokes his insects


----------



## _dj (Aug 6, 2015)

offthechain i'm pretty sure it's a white fly, lol.


----------



## Oddjob (Aug 10, 2015)

Oh shit, that's Moth OG! After u smoke some it makes u feel like u wanna fly


----------



## danbridge (Aug 12, 2015)

Good god y'all...


----------



## undercoverfbi (Aug 12, 2015)

Looks like something is _*bugging*_ you

You get what you pay for?


----------



## hellmutt bones (Aug 12, 2015)

Yes thats a bug incidentally is called "SILVER TIP"! and is a bug that eats the buds. So was this dude fuqing with your intelligence??


----------



## The303Yeti (Aug 21, 2015)

_dj said:


> So...I have this bud, and supposedly it's Silver Tip, but I stopped going off name a long time ago. Does it look good? How's it smell? What's it look like? Etc. Any way, I was examining my bagged nuggetry at home, and after a few bowls in I found this. It had me a little worried, Did I smoke this thing? Is my bud still safe to toke on? My guy said he had heat problems because they bought a new A/C unit. I'm not sure how that affects a growing plant but...What the hell is this? In the picture with the very small nug you can see that one of the leaves is discolored, dry and crispy looking. Is that the heat problem? I suddenly wish to take a break from smoking to save for my card :\..View attachment 3474175View attachment 3474176 View attachment 3474177
> 
> I did a little research about marijuana plant problems and came up with a white fly. Though, what problems these cause or if my bud is contaminated...I'm not sure.


I grow outdoors in high temps (95+) cannabis uses trichomes to protect its self from heat by conserving water. It'll be fine. If it's home grown he probably forgot a leaf. Unless it's brown... then you should call poison control immediately.


----------



## innerG (Aug 28, 2015)

Bad news, I enhanced the pic in Photoshop - looks like Rasta Mites


----------

